# A few of my drawings and paintings of horses =)



## GypsyJumper (Nov 13, 2009)

Though not incredibly amazing like I'm sure most of you are, I am quite happy with some of my drawings and the pastel which I did at an art competition I went to with my grandma.
Feel free to leave constructive crit, its much appreciated!


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

pretty! very nice shading. 

~AL615


----------



## ponyglitterxx (Nov 13, 2009)

*aww these are really good =)*
*I draw and paint horses sometimes, I think I'm on about the same level as you :mrgreen:*

*Keep it up!*


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

oo thoes are good


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I LOVE the painting!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, i love it. Your so talented. Keep it up


----------

